# The Newest Addition!



## Carly Rae (Nov 2, 2016)

Hi all!

Today I went and treated myself with my money. Instead of buying more horse things I really don't need, I bought a new addition to my "Little Farm".

I was so lucky to get this little girl, using the Facebook "Buy, sell, swap" page, I found her for sale. I was lucky to get in and say I'd buy her, until there was over 100 comments flooding in with people wanting her and tagging other people. Unfortunately, I wasn't quick enough, and someone got in before me and arranged a meeting with her. I assumed she wouldn't be available after that, after all the interest in her. So I let it go and didn't worry about it.

Then I got a message from the seller saying she was available and the other people pulled out of the sale, and I was next in line. So I jumped at the opportunity.

SO.......... Today I picked up my very own MINIATURE PIG!

Her name is 'Peanut' she is a year and a half old, and loves scratches! She came with her own swimming pool, worming stuff, lice treatment, pig food, a brush and they even made up tonight's meal, in case I had nothing to give her, and an Idea on how much she eats. She is the sweetest thing, and knows her name so well ! If you scratch her tummy she slowly slides down the wall and rolls over






Heres some photos


----------



## Debby - LB (Nov 2, 2016)

She is Sooooo precious. I love her!


----------



## Miniv (Nov 2, 2016)

What a FACE!!!! <3


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 2, 2016)

Adorable!

She looks like a sweetie-pie. What do the minis think of her?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 2, 2016)

Very Cute Carly


----------



## Carly Rae (Nov 3, 2016)

Aw thank you all!



She is the sweetest little thing! As soon as you see her she goes crazy for attention!

I am going to spend a while bonding with her, and soon I am ordering her a pig harness, then I'll train her to lead like a dog





The ponies dont think much of her at all! They met through the fence, the ponies were terrified of her! Poor little Peanut!


----------



## chandab (Nov 3, 2016)

Pigs smell weird to horses, so it'll take awhile, but eventually they'll get used to her, just don't expect them to be friends.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 3, 2016)

Is that a juliana pig? The people who have an Ag Tourism farm here have a couple. Really cute critters!


----------



## Carly Rae (Nov 4, 2016)

I wouldn't have a clue haha, I was just told she was a mini pig, not too sure



But she does match your criteria in one part, she is a "Cute Critter"


----------



## amysue (Nov 4, 2016)

Congrats, she is adorable. I have a friend who raises them and while they are a lot of work for her, they are so bonded to her it is unbelievable.


----------



## paintponylvr (Nov 4, 2016)

O man!! I'm signed in, yet there's no pic for me to click on.





Enjoy her. We had a pig at the Therapeutic riding barn the girls volunteered for. Loved belly rubs, too.


----------



## Carly Rae (Nov 4, 2016)

Thank you





I hope to grow a bond with little Peanut. I've read that pigs are really intelligent. But for now I am trying to get her out of the habit of jumping at her gate when she sees me coming, she goes crazy excited (probably because she knows I'm her food source) and she jumps up at her fence.

For now I am just pushing her off saying "No Peanut". Not even sure if its clicking to her yet lol.

Dad and I built her an extension to her little pen. Going to let her in it today, so she can be a pig



And at a fruit and veg store in town, they sell a box of veggies that are older for like $5. So We will get one of those for her.





Aw really? Ill try post another one after this.





Oh yes, Peanut LOVES her belly rubs too!


----------



## Carly Rae (Nov 5, 2016)

I taught her to sit!


----------



## Carly Rae (Nov 5, 2016)

Here she is sitting. Sorry if the picture is terrible quality. Its saying I can only post a photo under 46kb... So the picture is resized so small.


----------



## PintoPalLover (Nov 5, 2016)

Congratulations! Looks like you're gonna have a lot of fun with her


----------



## Carly Rae (Nov 20, 2016)

I am completely and utterly crushed...

Peanut escaped our yard yesterday at 3 PM ish.

She still hasn't returned home. Yesterday we spent hours driving up and down our street calling her name, no sign of her. We checked sheds, under the house and all, she was nowhere to be seen... or heard.

Last night we found these tire tracks as if someone turned around and sped off, I am worried someone picked her up.

But we also have a creek in our back paddock with a large cliff face and after a horrible night sleep of worrying, I went down at 6 AM to the creek and I found foot prints in the mud. It takes quite a while to climb down to the water so I had no time to check the tracks properly before work to see if they were dog or Pig tracks.

It is a very high fall for a pig, we saw a slide mark and a pile of dirt at the bottom, then foot prints a few meters away from it. But the plants weren't broken or bent on the cliff face. if she were to slip down she would have squashed the plants. So maybe it was just nothing.

I have posted all over Facebook 'lost and found' pages about her, I am also watching sale sites to make sure someone isn't trying to sell her, I have registered that I have a lost pet with our local animal shelter where I volunteer at. We are going to call the pound soon. I have printed 'Lost' fliers and put them up at shops, and talked to people up our street. . So far I have had nothing from anyone, but if shes following the creek she could end up anywhere, and the snakes are coming out, also wild dogs too, I am so worried about her.


----------



## Carly Rae (Nov 20, 2016)

This is the creek cliff where she could have fallen .






I quickly made this, box 1 shows where I think she could have fallen, if you zoom into the bottom of it you can see a pile of dirt. the in box 2 there is foot prints, then in box 3 on the other side of the creek there is heaps of foot prints.

But over the other side its not so steep, and there is grass and thats where my dog goes to get to the creek, so she could have gone that way which is much safer, but in grass you cant see any signs of her, At least if she is near the creek she has food and water so that gives more time for a chance and more time for someone to find her, But the creek isnt a common place for people


----------



## Carly Rae (Nov 20, 2016)

We went to the creek today to check out the foot prints, after slipping down hills, falling on spiky bushes, and sinking waist deep in mud... we found that the foot prints were just from my dog, and the fallen clumps of dirt were just loose parts of the bank breaking over time as they were all along the bank.

Today I wrote on the community chalk board as you enter the town. I have been spending all night hand writing letters to put in mail boxes asking if anyone has seen her. I am handing them out tomorrow morning. 40 people have shared my Facebook post. I think I am out of things to do in regards to finding her, besides wait. Hopefully she comes home soon


----------



## amysue (Nov 20, 2016)

I am so sorry that you lost your piggie. Hopefully she will come home soon. Pigs are very intelligent creatures, it is possible that she will seek out people in search of food and they will return her. It is also possible that someone saw her running loose and picked her up to keep her safe. Keep us posted. Praying for her safe return.


----------



## Carly Rae (Nov 20, 2016)

Thanks amysue, I really hope someone has gotten her, but it kills me thinking about WHO could have picked her up and not knowing where she is.

Hopefully these letters will get people just to keep an eye out for her. I will surely post again if anything comes up.


----------



## Carly Rae (Nov 20, 2016)

Shes been found!!!

People up my street came up and told us that shes in their yard and they have been taking care of her since yesterday morning! The man is just getting some hay from in town, once hes back I am going to get her! I am so relieved!


----------



## PintoPalLover (Nov 20, 2016)

Yipee ! Glad she's fine


----------



## amysue (Nov 20, 2016)

Thank goodness! So glad she is okay!


----------



## chandab (Nov 20, 2016)

Glad she's ok.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 21, 2016)

Whew!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 21, 2016)

Glad she is ok


----------



## Carly Rae (Nov 21, 2016)

Thanks all





I'm getting her a collar today and ordering a name tag with my Ph number on it in case it ever happens again. I also want to see if we can microchip her as well.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 22, 2016)

Carly Rae said:


> Thanks all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would a collar stay on? I am thinking a harness or halti would be better. I have a rat terrier and his head is smaller than his neck; collars do not stay on him. I'm thinking a pig would be the same.


----------



## Carly Rae (Nov 23, 2016)

She has been wearing one ever since, its staying on her fine. Although Id never lead her by the collar, its just so if she goes missing again there is something to show shes actually a pet and not wild. I want to get her a good harness and train her to lead so we can go for walks.


----------

